# Adobe premiere,wer kennt sich aus...?



## barneli (16. Juni 2001)

ich bräuchte ein tutorial oder ein paar hilfen... 

z.b. wie man szene ineinander laufen laesst also so das das ende in den anfang von einem neuen avi file läuft,ich danke für jede hilfe!!


----------



## barneli (16. Juni 2001)

hat keienr was mit premiere zu tun?! bitte helft mir ich muesste das schnell wissen ich verzweifle noch....


----------



## ttrenz (20. Juni 2001)

ich bräuchte auch mal ein Anfängertut


...gruss TT


----------



## Climbazise (1. Juli 2001)

*[Ist sehr enlich mir Photoshop]*

Ich habe es mir selbst beigebracht.
 Aber tuts dafür kenn ich auch nicht.
  Wenn man sich mit adobe programmen gut auskennt (Photoschop Illustrastor u.s.w.)dann
    ist es auch real es zu verstehen

  :{}viel spaß%)


----------



## Roadie (15. Oktober 2001)

Einfach auf videospur 2 a und 2 b (habs grad nicht vor mir... die unteren beiden) die vids legen (die beiden sich etwas überschneiden lassen) und dazwischen einen filter setzen (weiche blende oder ähnliches...)

that's it

Roadie


----------

